# Another CSUSA Group Buy (CLOSED)



## Dario

Though shipping from CSUSA is free, I will insure the package and will add on the cost per kit (pro-rated).

On an email correspondence with Nils, he guaranteed that the kits and accs will be in by mid April.  I won't do back orders (if at all possible)...anything that is not delivered will be cancelled and money will be refunded.

I can close this early but since the kits and accs won't be in until mid April, I will leave this open until Wednesday (April 5, 2006).  A few days later (April 10) for those who can pay via Paypal.  All payments must be in no later than Monday (April 10, 2006). I will place the order with CSUSA on April 15,2006 (after all checks cleared & paypal balances transferred to my account).

*NOTE:* Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order.  Uncleared check by April 15 MAY result on order CANCELLATION.  I don't want to be mean but I really don't have the money to cover for these kits.

*PAYPAL payments.*  Please *add 3.5%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover paypal charges...sorry.  To thhose who elect to pay via paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my paypal username.

*SHIPPING: *
Will be defaulted to *$8.50* via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA).  It will include tracking and insurance coverage.  

For smaller orders (less than $100.00)  that will fit the USPS flat rate envelope, shipping (within USA) will be *$4.55 *including tracking and insurance.

*International* orders will be accomodated but will cost more.  Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea.  FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable.  Order at your own risk...or pay the premium.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands.  That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed,  I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone.  Thank you 

For those mailing a check.  Please send it to:

*Dario Octaviano
PO Box 7070
San Antonio, TX 78207
USA*

*Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or paypal)*

=======================================================

*Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.*

*Item No.* ==  *Item Name* =================== *ROUNDED Group Buy Price*

050-4131  RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN ====	$39.00
050-4130  RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL ======	$35.10
050-4133  RHODIUM W/ BLACK TN EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN =====$31.20
050-4132  RHODIUM W/ BLACK TN EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN ===  $25.74

850-4131  EMPEROR PEN ACCESSORY KIT =================	$20.79
050-4135  BUSHINGS FOR EMPEROR PEN ==================	$4.15
050-9133  TUBE SET FOR EMPEROR PEN ===================$0.52

050-0321  RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN =============$27.30
050-0322  RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL ===========	$23.40
050-0323  RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN FOUNTAIN ===========	$23.40
050-0324  RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL =========	$18.72

050-0396  RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL ==============	$11.70
050-0397  RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN ============	$14.82
050-4020  10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN ===============	$6.24
050-4030  10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN =================$10.92
050-4460  TN GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	================$9.36
050-4461  TN GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN ==================$13.85

850-0321  STATESMAN/GENTLEMENS ACCESSORY KIT ==========$20.54
050-4035  BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS PENS	================$4.15
050-9205  TUBE SET FOR GENTLEMENS PEN ================= $0.52

Jr. Statesman II only come with a smooth endcap.  You can purchase the threaded separately if you'd like.

050-2325  JR STATESMAN II FOUNTAIN RHODIUM/22K GOLD =====$22.62
050-2326  JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/22K GOLD ===$20.28
050-2327  JR STATESMAN II FOUNTAIN RHODIUM/BLACK TN =====$19.50
050-2328  JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/BLACK TN ===$17.16

On Jr Gent II...please indicate end cap choice (smooth or threaded).  Default will be THREADED endcap if you don't  specify anything.

050-0353  RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$10.14
050-0354  RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ========$13.26
050-4151  10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL============= $5.46
050-4152  10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ============$9.36
050-4153  JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN ============== $8.97
050-4154  JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN TN ================ $12.87
050-4175  BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL =========== $10.14
050-4176  BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN ========= $13.26

850-4151  ACCESSORY KIT FOR JR GENTS/STATESMAN II =======$18.20
050-4037  BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ======$4.15
050-9159  TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II =======$0.47


*DRILL BITS:*
STATESMAN/GENTLEMENS/EMPEROR
075-3764 *37/64* INCH DRILL BIT================= $9.35

STATESMAN/GENTLEMENS/EMPEROR
075-1532 *15/32* INCH BRAD POINT DRILL BIT ======= $9.35

JR GENTLEMENSII / JR STATESMAN II 	
192-1250	*12.5* MM DRILL BIT ================== $7.27

JR GENTLEMENSII / JR STATESMAN II 	
075-0103 *27/64* INCH DRILL BIT================= $9.35


*On Jr Gent II...please indicate end cap choice (smooth or threaded).  Default will be THREADED endcap if you don't  specify anything.*

Jr. Statesman II only come with a smooth endcap.  You can purchase the threaded separately if you'd like.

*Smooth = Threaded*
$1.56 === $1.56 == 10K  
$1.40 === $1.56 == Titanium
$2.07 === $2.34 == Rhodium
$2.07 === $3.11 == Black Titanium

*NOTE:*
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accs are higher (less than 25% discount)...I factored in the insurance from CSUSA to me and from me to you.  I feel it is more fair this way than getting a flat rate shipping.  I lost money the last time I did a group buy because of insurance...hope this will alleviate that.

=======================================================

Please post all orders.

IF you want to change your order...please do a NEW post now (avoid editing posted order if possible).  I don't want to be reviewing all posts regularly .

Unofficial Summary:  Payment recieved UNO.

*6	 Dario (final)*
*8	 tipusnr (final)*
*22	 lwalden (final)* 
<s>*0	 wudwrkr (OUT)*</s>
<s>*0	 Monty (OUT)*</s>
*<s>0	 DWK5150 (OUT)</s>* 
*6	 Max (final)*
*9	 Trapshooter (final)*
<s>*0	 jondavidj (OUT)*</s>
*19	 jssmith3 (final)* 
*4	 woodpens (final)* 
*16	 kcordon (final)* 
*4	 DocStram (final)*
*20	 reed43 (final)*
*5	 Jim15 (final)*
*12	 Peninhandrjg (final)*
*1	 Anonymous (final)* 
*9	 LanceD (final)*
*<s>0	 Johnathan (OUT)</s>*
*37	 turff49 (final)*
*10    Hombre (final)*
*15    randbcrafts (final)*
*7     vick (final)* 
*4     Chuck Key (final)* 
*29    jodoidg (final)*
*3     EasyGreasy (final)*
*4     ncseeker (final)*
*2     eastern47 (final)* 
*11	 n4631x (final)*
*5     cd18524 (final)* waiting for check payment
*4     gtanajewski (final)*
*5     sptfr43 (final)*
==============
*277 Total *


----------



## tipusnr

On the Jr. Gentlemen's II count be in for bushings, 2-10k rollerball, 2-titanium rollerball, 2-10k fountain pens, and 2-titanium fountain pens.


----------



## lwalden

Need to double check a couple of things, but I'm in for a smaller order this time- count me in for at least 10 pen units, I'll get specifics figured out tonight or tomorrow: Thanks, Dario!!

4 of the 050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ======$13.26
3 of the 050-2325 JR STATESMAN II FOUNTAIN RHODIUM/22K GOLD ==$22.62
2 of the 050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN  ============ $8.97
2 of the 050-4154 JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN TN ============== $12.87
1 of the JR series vII 192-1250 12.5 MM DRILL BIT ============ $7.27
1 of the 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II =====$4.15
5 of the 050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II =====$0.47
Subtotal for 11 kits,drill bit, bushing set, 5 tube sets  == $178.35
                                      Shipping------           $8.50
Order total $186.85, +$6.54 (Paypal 3.5%), = total paypal of $193.39

Paypal being sent- Thanks again, Dario.


----------



## alamocdc

Dude, you're killing me! []


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Dude, you're killing me! []



Oh oh! [:0][:0][:0]

Billy, 

You have spending morratorium (sp?) remember?  I probably shouldn't take any orders from you [][}]


----------



## wudwrkr

Dario,
You are going to get me into trouble [B)]. 

I will be in for at least 4 kits, I just don't know which ones yet!

Update: Dario.  I'm going to have to pass this time.  Sorry []


----------



## alamocdc

I know, but i'm low on Jr. Statesman RBs and would like some Statesmn RBs as well. Hopefully there will be another one of these in a few months. []


----------



## Monty

Let me see how I do with my show this weekend. 
You might want to check on availability with CSUSA. I believe Mikey still has some on B/O with them


----------



## Dario

Thanks Monty, Will do!

Email sent to Nils...will post update once I got a response.


----------



## DWK5150

Id be in for a couple Gents and a set of bushings and maybe a couple Statesmens.


----------



## JimGo

FWIW, I have some Jr. Gent II's on backorder from about a month ago.


----------



## Dario

Thanks Jim, as I said, I emailed Nils and will wait for his reply.  I will only offer kits that they have on stock (or will be on order date).


----------



## Dario

Nils confirmed that though they don't have all of these on stock today...they are expecting them to be in by mid-April.  I don't see us finalizing the order until then so we are good to go.  We just need to reach the 100 kit quota now.


----------



## Max

Dario,

Please count me in for: 

 Jr Gents II - bushings  and 12.5 mm drill bit

6 Jr Gent II kits:
  3 - rhondium rollerball 
  2 - gold Ti rollerball 
  1 - black Ti rollerball  
All kits with tapered end cap.

Thanks a lot for doing this! 
Max


----------



## Trapshooter

Dario,

  First, thanks for doing the group buy.

  Count me in for the following;

Edited for totals

050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN ============== $8.97   - 2
050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$10.14  - 2
050-4175 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL =========== $10.14  - 2

050-2326 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/22K GOLD ===$20.28 - 3

Kits  = $119.34
ship  = $8.50
Total = $127.84
Money order or postal check will be sent out tomorrow night


----------



## jondavidj

You could put me in for 

5 Jr. Gentlemen II Rollerball- 22k
5 Jr. Gentlemen II Rollerball- Titanium
5 Jr. Gentlemen II Rollerball-22K-Rollerball threaded end
3 Jr. Gentlemen II Rollerball-Titanium Gold threaded end
3 Jr. Gentlemen II Rollerball-Titanium(black)threaded end
2 Emperor Titanium Rollerball
2 Emperor 22K Rollerball
1 JR Gentlemen II Bushings.

I hope this helps on the order.  

Jon David Jones


----------



## jssmith3

Dario, i will definitely order some of both. How many I don't know yet.
Thanks,
Janet


----------



## turff49

I'm new here but have been lurking for awhile. You can count me in for at least 10 kits maybe 15 depending on what will finally be offered. I'll need drill bits and bushings also. Thanks, Brian


----------



## kcordon

Dario,

UPDATED with Totals

I will take at least 10 to 15 maybe more depending on how it goes with selling next week.


050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN ==== $39.00 - 1
050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL ====== $35.10 - 1 
050-4133 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TN EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN =====$31.20 - 1
050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TN EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN === $25.74 -1

050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN =============$27.30 - 1
050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL =========== $23.40 - 1 
050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN FOUNTAIN =========== $23.40 - 1 
050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL ========= $18.72 - 1

050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL ============== $11.70 - 1
050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN ============ $14.82 -1 

050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS PENS ================$4.15 - 1
050-9205 TUBE SET FOR GENTLEMENS PEN ================= $0.52 -4 

050-2325 JR STATESMAN II FOUNTAIN RHODIUM/22K GOLD =====$22.62 - 1 
050-2326 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/22K GOLD ===$20.28 - 1
050-2327 JR STATESMAN II FOUNTAIN RHODIUM/BLACK TN =====$19.50 - 1 
050-2328 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/BLACK TN ===$17.16 -1 

050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$10.14 -1 
050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ========$13.26 - 1 

850-4151 ACCESSORY KIT FOR JR GENTS/STATESMAN II =======$18.20 - 1

Total                                                    377.77
Shipping                                                   8.50
Check will be Sent today                                 386.27

Kevin

[8D]


----------



## DocStram

Dario,
Mark me down for at least 4.  Not certain which ones yet.
Thanks for doing this.
Al


----------



## reed43

Dario I will go for 20 Jr. Statesman v2 rollerball. All with threaded end caps.

                Reed43
 20- 050-2326-Jr.Statesman II Rollerball Rhodium 22/K gold

$405.60 Kits
 $46.80 20-threaded end caps
  $8.50 Shipping
-----------
$460.90


----------



## Max

Dario, guess I confused you with my earlier post ...

I would like a total of 6 kits.....the rest of the post was just listing the 6 kits that I'd like.

Sorry for the confusion..
Thanks, Max


----------



## Jim15

Dario, you can count me in for about 5 kits,bushings.

jim


----------



## Peninhandrjg

Dario,
   Thanks for doing all the leg work.
Put me down for:

1-Emperor 22k FP
1-Emperor Blk FP
1- Emp Bushings
1- Statesman 22k FP
1- Statesman Blk FP
2- Jr Statesman 22k RB
2- Jr Statesman Blk RB
2- Jr Statesman 22k FP
2- Jr Statesman Blk FP
1- Jr Statesman Bushings
1- 12.5mm Bit

Thanks again


----------



## Dario

Kevin

You will save a bit if you buy the accessory kit instead.  []

850-4151 ACCESSORY KIT FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II
The accessory kit includes 1/2" and 27/64" drill bits, set of bushings and replacement tubes.


----------



## Dario

Is there a Black Titanium Jr Gent II???

A lot of you are ordering but I can't find it at CSUSA site...can someone give me the item number please.

Thank you


----------



## DCBluesman

BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL  050-4175
BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN  050-4176


----------



## LanceD

Please put me down for:

3 - 050-2325 JR STATESMAN II FOUNTAIN RHODIUM/22K GOLD =====$22.62
3 - 050-2326 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/22K GOLD ===$20.28

Sub total - 128.70
Shipping - 8.50

Total - 137.20

Thank you,
Lance


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL  050-4175
> BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN  050-4176



I saw these. Are these version II?


----------



## DCBluesman

Yep!  They didn't make them in V1's.


----------



## Dario

Thanks Lou,

Those are now added on the list.


----------



## Max

Dario, would you like for all of us who have already told you what we wanted, to post our orders again using your "cut & paste" method so it's easier for you to tally up the order?

Also, if we want to pay with paypal, how much do we add to cover the paypal charge?

Thanks again for doing this....it looks like quite a challenge!!
-Max


----------



## Dario

Max,

If you can revise your post like what Kevin Cordon did...that would help simplify my life a lot.  I will really appreciate it []

Both good question...I will add this info at the main post.

I calculated average Paypal charges to my account at 3.5% so I will go with that.  For substantial order...it really makes sense to pay via check else your discount really diminishes a lot BUT it is up to you [].


----------



## Johnathan

Dario, Thanks for doing this!

(1)  050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN ==== $39.00
(1)  050-4133 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TN EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN =====$31.20
(3)  050-9133 TUBE SET FOR EMPEROR PEN ======================$1.56
Shipping ====================================================$4.55

GRAND TOTAL= $76.31 
Dario- I'll have a MO out to you this weekend. Thanks


----------



## Dario

<b>PLEASE UPDATE YOUR POSTS TO REFLECT ACTUAL ORDER NOW.</b>

Preferably the same way kcordon and Johnathan posted theirs.

Thank you.


----------



## Dario

Please note that <b>I updated the main post with my mailing address.

If you are paying via paypal...please email me for my paypal username.</b>

Thank you.


----------



## Dario

Kevin (kcordon)

My spreadsheet say you only have to send $386.27 (377.77 + 8.50).

If you already sent/mailed payment check...you can either adjust qty on one of the Statesman kits or I'll add it to your balance here [].  

Just let me know.


----------



## turff49

Dario,
Here's mine. Check will go out in tomorrows mail. Thanks, Brian

&gt; 850-4131 EMPEROR PEN ACCESSORY KIT ================= $20.79  (1)
&gt; 050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN =============== $6.24  (5)=31.20
&gt; 050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL ====== $35.10  (1)
050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL ========= $18.72  (1)
&gt; 850-0321 STATESMAN/GENTLEMENS ACCESSORY KIT ==========$20.54  (1)
&gt; 050-2328 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/BLACK TN ===$17.16  (1)
&gt; 050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL============= $5.46  (5)=27.30
&gt; 850-4151 ACCESSORY KIT FOR JR GENTS/STATESMAN II =======$18.20  (1)
&gt; 050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$10.14  (1)
total = 199.15 plus 8.50 = 207.65


Brian McInturff
philatelist@earthlink.net


----------



## Max

Ok, Dario....here you go...

(3) (tapered end) 050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$30.42
(2) (tapered end) 050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN =============$17.94
(1) (tapered end) 050-4175 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL ========= $10.14

(1) 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ======$4.15
(2) 050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II =======$0.94
(1) 192-1250 12.5 MM DRILL BIT ======================= $7.27

shipping ======================================$4.55

GRAND TOTAL =$75.41

check goes out today.

(Oh, Dario, you're missing the "1" at the beginning of the 12.5 MM drill bit item number in your "cut and paste" list) 

Thanks again so much for doing this!!
-Max


----------



## Dario

<b>Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or paypal)</b>

Thank you,


----------



## jssmith3

1-050-4131 RHOD W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN= $39.00
1-050-4133 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TN EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN=$31.20
6-050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL=$32.76
6-050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN=$60.84
4-050-2326 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/22K GOLD=$81.12
1-050-2325 JR STATESMAN II FOUNTAIN RHODIUM/22K GOLD=$22.62
1-850-4151 ACCESSORY KIT FOR JR GENTS/STATESMAN II =$18.20
TOTAL 285.74
Shipping 8.50
total 294.24
plus 3.5% 10.30 (paypal)
grand total $304.54

Thanks for everything Dario []
Janet


----------



## LanceD

Dario, please add these to my order:

3 - 050-4176 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN ========= $13.26  SMOOTH END CAP

6 - 050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II =======$0.47

New Total --- 169.80


----------



## Johnathan

Dario,your a saint for organizing all of this! I hope that everyone has thanked you. Getting payments, orders, trips to the bank, etc. are all time consuming.


----------



## Dario

Johnathan,

No need to thank me, I like doing it (I think)...plus need to save on the 6 kits I will get (yep just 6) [B)].  Remember I did this on my own, no one asked me to.

Last time I did this, I lost $30.00+ due to missed expenses (insurance) and an error in my calculation (gave 30% on an item instead of 25%).  Hopefully I got it figured out properly now.

The most difficult part here is tabulating the orders (and shipping them out) correctly.  It may look like we are only dealing with 5 kits but know that it comes in FP/RB, different finish and some have end cap options.  After all is considered, it is like dealing with 38 kits and LOTS of accessories [:0].

IF I ever make an error in any order...I am asking for apologies now in advance.  I will make is right, just hope you can cut me some slack if it does happen [].

Monty, Anthony, Daniel, Johnny and Mikey probably can relate better on this.


----------



## Jim15

Dario thanks for doing this.
Order:
850-4151 ACCESSORY KIT FOR JR GENTS/STATESMAN II =======$18.20
050-4175 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL =========== $10.14
050-4154 JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN TN ================ $12.87
050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN ============== $8.97
050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$10.14
050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ========$13.26


Subtotal-$73.58
Shipping$4.55
Total $78.13

I will mail check today

Thank you,
jim15
Address:
jim schrand
7505 Tollgate Ct
Fairfiel, Ohio 45014


----------



## Nolan

Dario
Email sent............... Could I get some advice on CSUSA stuff? Would like to get in on group buy.
Nolan


----------



## Dario

Nolan,

Got it. Reply sent []


----------



## woodpens

(2) 050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN ==== $39.00
(2) 050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL ====== $35.10
(1) 850-4131 EMPEROR PEN ACCESSORY KIT ================= $20.79

I am assuming the accessory kit includes bushings and bits.

Sub-Total $168.99
Shipping $8.50
PayPal 3.5% $6.21
Total $183.70


----------



## Nolan

Ok here goes hope I get this right!!

050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL ====== $35.10
050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TN EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN === $25.74
850-4131 EMPEROR PEN ACCESSORY KIT ================= $20.79

050-2326 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/22K GOLD ===$20.28
050-2328 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/BLACK TN ===$17.16

050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$10.14 (2)
050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ========$13.26 (1)
050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN ============== $8.97 (2)
050-4175 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL =========== $10.14 (2)

850-4151 ACCESSORY KIT FOR JR GENTS/STATESMAN II =======$18.20

Dario,
smooth on the Gents. should be 11 kits and the bushings and drills to make them. Sent a money-order

209.03  kits
8.50    shipping
217.53  total


Nolan


----------



## Dario

<b>NO MORE EDITING OF POST FROM NO ON.

IF YOU WANT TO MAKE CHANGES TO YOUR ORDER, PLEASE DO IT ON A NEW POST.</b>

I will make a revised list/tally from all the posts now and won't be going back to old posts after.

Thank you,


----------



## randbcrafts

Dario, If it's not too late I would like to get in on this. 

I will take:
2ea. - 050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL (Threaded)==== $5.46
3ea. - 050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN (threaded)=====$10.14
5ea. - 050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN =============== $6.24
2ea. - 050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL ============== $11.70
1ea. - 050-2326 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/22K GOLD ===$20.28
2ea. - 050-2328 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/BLACK TN ===$17.16
I would also like another Chef's Special if you are still offering.
I come up with a total of $189.04 

Let me know if that sounds correct and I will send you the money. Thanks for all your work.

Richard


----------



## Monty

Email sent.


----------



## lwalden

Dario- I need to add to my order- I want to get 11 of the threaded end caps for the Jr. Statesman vII in Rhodium- I'm assuming this can be combined with my earlier order to save on shipping- and I'm not sure about the two different prices showing for this item- please let me know how you want to handle- I'll be paying via paypal again, so will need to include the additional 3 1/2 %. Thanks-


Paypal sent for the 11 endcaps discussed above- 11 @ 2.34 = $25.74, + 3.5% for paypal fee (.90) = $26.64


----------



## hombre4

5------050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN FOUNTAIN =========== $23.40=$117.00
5------050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL ========= $18.72= $93.60
shipping                                                             $8.50
Total                                                                $219.10
 Thanks....Archie


----------



## hombre4

Dario; Is it to late for me to send you a personal check? I can pay via PayPal if you prefer.

Archie


----------



## Dario

Lyle,

No problem about changing orders...I just don't want it done on the original post since I am not going to review those anymore.  Of course it will all be calculated one time (one shipping [])

The 2 prices are for tapered and threaded...look at the heading of the list.


----------



## Dario

Archie,

Checks are still okay until the 5th.


----------



## hombre4

Dario; I have tried sending you an email but for some reason I can't. Please send me your address and I can get a check out to you tomorrow.

Thanks.....Archie


----------



## Dario

Archie,

My mailing address is on the main post of this thread.


----------



## vick

(2) 050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN ============ $14.82
(5) 050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN =============== $6.24
(1) 850-0321 STATESMAN/GENTLEMENS ACCESSORY KIT ==========$20.54
(5) 050-9205 TUBE SET FOR GENTLEMENS PEN ================= $0.52


----------



## eastern47

Dario, Please put me down for following:

(2)050-4130 Rhodium w/22k gold Emperor RB ,$35.10 ea.
(6)050-9133 tube set , Emperor , $.52 set

$70.20 kits
$ 3.12 tubes
$ 4.55 shipping
$ 2.73 paypal
$80.60 total

Will pay with paypal, thanks, John


----------



## lwalden

Dang it, Dario, you need to close this bulk buy out before I order again!! In addition to the threaded caps I posted earlier to add to my order, I need to get the following added as well:

(1) STATESMAN/GENTLEMENS/EMPEROR
    075-3764 37/64 INCH DRILL BIT================ $9.35 =   $9.35

(8) 050-4131 RHODIUM W/22K GOLD EMP FNTN PEN === $39.00 = $312.00

(1) 050-4135 BUSHINGS FOR EMPEROR PEN =========== $4.15 =   $4.15  

(6) 050-9133 TUBE SET FOR EMPEROR PEN ============$0.52 =   $3.12

(2) 050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN =====$27.30 =  $54.60

(1) 050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL == $23.40 =  $23.40

(1) 050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS PENS ========$4.15 =   $4.15

(2) 050-9205 TUBE SET FOR GENTLEMENS PEN ======== $0.52 =   $1.04

Subtotal $411.81. I'm going to add a second round of shipping, given how large the order is getting, so an additional $8.50 would be $420.31, and the Paypal 3.5% would be an additional $14.71 for a total on this add-on of $435.02. 

PayPal being sent.


----------



## wudwrkr

Dario,
I am going to have to bow out of this one.  I appreciate you doing this, but the timing is bad for me right now. []


----------



## Chuck Key

1 - 050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ========$13.26 (Threaded)
1 - 050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ========$13.26 (Smooth)

1 - 050-4154 JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN TN ================ $12.87 (Threaded)
1 - 050-4154 JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN TN ================ $12.87 (Smooth)
1 - 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ======$ 4.15

Shipping                                                   $ 4.55
Sub Total                                                  $60.96

PayPal                                                     $ 2.13  

TOTAL                                                      $63.09


----------



## jodoidg

Dario, Please put in in for the following:
050-9133 TUBE SET FOR EMPEROR PEN ================$0.52 X 2=1.04
050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL ====== $18.72 X 2=37.44
050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL ========== $11.70 X 5=58.50
050-4460 TN GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN ============$9.36 X 5=46.80
050-9205 TUBE SET FOR GENTLEMENS PEN ============= $0.52 X 2=1.04
050-2328 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/BLACK TN =$17.16X 2=34.32
050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ====$10.14 X 5=50.70
050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN ============ $8.97 X 5=44.85
050-4175 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL ======== $10.14 X 5=50.70
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ====$4.15 X 1=4.15
050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II =====$0.47 X 2=.94
On Jr Gent II...end cap choice â€œSmoothâ€
+Shipping 8.50 Total = 338.98.
Check will be in the mail tonight.
Many Thanks
John


----------



## Peninhandrjg

Dario,
      The checks in the mail.    No , really it is... really!
Thanks again
P.S. well, actually it's a postal MO


----------



## reed43

Dario money order sent.  Thanks [][]


----------



## EasyGreasy

(getting this past the wife is the difficult part)

050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL ====== $35.10
050-4050-9133 TUBE SET FOR EMPEROR PEN ===================$0.52    050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TN EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN === $25.74
050-4135 BUSHINGS FOR EMPEROR PEN ================== $4.15
050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL ========= $18.72
050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS PENS ================$4.15

Shipping                                              4.55
Total                                                 92.93
Paypal  (will send when I recieve your paypal ID)     96.18

Thanks  EasyGreasy


----------



## ncseeker

Dario,

I'll try making one of these for the wife, then hopefully she won't gripe too much !!

I'd like to order one each of the following:

050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN ==== $39.00
050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL ====== $35.10
050-4133 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TN EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN =====$31.20
050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TN EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN === $25.74
850-4131 EMPEROR PEN ACCESSORY KIT ================= $20.79

I'd also like 4 of the following:

050-9133 TUBE SET FOR EMPEROR PEN ===================$0.52

Total order = $ 153.91 plus shipping $ 8.50 = $ 162.41

Adding 3.5% for Paypal and I should owe $ 168.09  

Send me your Paypal address and I'll send you the payment.

Thanks,

Mike (aka NCSeeker)


----------



## cd18524

Dario,
Put me down for the following, if it is not to late.  Check will be in the mail in the morning.

2--050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TN EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN === $25.74
3--050-2328 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/BLACK TN ===$17.16
Total = $102.96 + $8.50 for shipping.

Chris


----------



## turff49

Dario,
This is in addition to what I've already ordered:

(2)  050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TN EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN === $25.74
(2)  050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL =========== $23.40
(2)  050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN FOUNTAIN =========== $23.40
(2)  050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL ============== $11.70
(2)  050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN ============ $14.82
(5)  050-4460 TN GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN ================$9.36
(1)  050-4461 TN GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN ==================$13.85
(1)  050-2327 JR STATESMAN II FOUNTAIN RHODIUM/BLACK TN =====$19.50
(5)  050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN ============== $8.97

Total on this order is 323.12
Paypal fee = 11.31
Grand total this order and will be paid by paypal + 334.43
Let me know if you need additional shipping since the 2 orders combined are sorta large. I'll wait to send paypal once you let me know on the shipping. I paid 8.50 for shipping with my first order. Thanks Again, Brian


----------



## Dario

Brian (turf49)

I will leave that call to you.  

I am not sure if your order will fit in one box but know that Emperors and Estatesman come in their own boxes.  From memory, boxes are approximately 3/4" x 3-1/2" x 5-1/2".

If you really are not sure you can add another shipping and if it fits in one box, I'll refund you the extra amount [].

Thank you,


----------



## gtanajewski

(2) 050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL =========== $23.40 = $46.80
 (2) 050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN =============== $6.24 = $12.48  
                              Shiping                             =  $4.55
                                                             Total  $63.83


----------



## turff49

Dario,
I'll add an additional 850 for shipping just to be safe. Last thing I want is to be one that would end up costing "you" money after going to all this effort for us. I wasn't sure how much room each one would take. My order is large enough you may have to pack it in a box other than what the PO has. Paypal will be on it's way shortly. Thanks Again, Brian


----------



## Dario

The coundown is on...(as of this posting) we only have <b>7 hours to go!!!

This CLOSES AT MIDNIGHT TONIGHT (central time) NO EXCEPTIONS!!!</b>

Thank you.


----------



## lwalden

Bit of an off-topic post here, but given the kits being ordered I'm hoping for some feedback from the group. Presentation boxes for the larger pens- Emperors, Statesmens, and Gentlemens- what are you guys using? I have some of the cardboard boxes that Dario indicated would work by removing the small riser flaps, but I'm hoping to find a source for something a little more upscale. Bill Baumbeck doesn't supply inserts for his larger wooden boxes- I believe there's not been enough demand to make it worth his time, given the minimum order quantity of 2000 I believe he's stuck with. I did find a couple of jewelry stlye cases on the close out rack at my local woodcraft intended for a pen and pencil set that works for the larger size, and I really like the way they look, but they're not carrying those anymore. Not real crazy about the Regal boxes from Craft supplies- would prefer some sort of lined interior, and an additional $13.00 boxes starts adding up. Maybe I'm being to picky- but I'd appreciate any feedback you might have to offer on this- Thanks.


----------



## Dario

This group buy is CLOSED.

Thanks!


----------



## Dario

I received a few checks today...will update the main post for payments received over the weekend.  I will also finalize the tabulation and post what we, as a group, will be ordering at that time.

Checks will be deposited as they come in...please make sure they are funded...don't want to be paying bounced check fees [].

Thank you,


----------



## sptfr43

Dario, were you still taking paypal orders? you mentioned possibly going until the 10th. if not it's ok, just wondering. thanks


----------



## Dario

Randy,

If you are paying via paypal...I will accept your order.


----------



## DocStram

Dario
Thanks for your help with this.  I would like one of each of the following:

050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN =============$27.30

050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN FOUNTAIN =========== $23.40

050-4152 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ============$9.36 Threaded

050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ========$13.26  Threaded

Plus the following tube sets:
050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II =======$0.47  (3 sets)

050-9205 TUBE SET FOR GENTLEMENS PEN ================= $0.52  (2 sets)


Please send your paypal username and I will make payment.

Thanks!
DocStram  (Al)


----------



## sptfr43

Hello Dario,I would like these:
050-2326 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/22K GOLD ===$20.28
050-2328 JR STATESMAN II ROLLERBALL RHODIUM/BLACK TN ===$17.16
050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN =====$10.14 - 2 ea.
050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ========$13.26
all with smooth ends.
total-  70.98
shipping-4.55
paypal-  2.65
grand total-78.18.
let me know where to send paypal and thank you


----------



## DocStram

Please note that Dario has already closed this group purchase.  I had already committed to buying pens before the closing deadline.
Thank you.


----------



## sptfr43

paypal sent. thanks for doing this Dario.


----------



## Dario

Just to let you know...payment from 6 participants are still not received.  I will try to post a summary tonight.  NOT meant to embarrass anyone but to let others feel at ease that their payment arrived safely.

Thank you,


----------



## Dario

I just finished the tally.

3 orders are not yet paid, they are:
tipusnr
jondavidj
cd18524

Lanced, I sent you a message...please check you email.

Total order will be for 301 kits for a total of roughly $5,393.44
To date, we have 263 kits paid.

More details as I place the order.


----------



## Dario

Calling tipusnr and jondavidj...please check your emails.

I need to finalize the order now if possible. 

Thank you,


----------



## Dario

I hope I won't inconvenience anyone but I will have to cancel unpaid orders by tomorrow noon.  Can't afford to delay much longer, else it will affect the order date and delivery to everyone else.  If checks arrive later, I will mail them back to the sender. 

cd18524 - you are okay, I'll wait for the check since you responded.

Hope you understand.


----------



## Dario

Final tally is shown below.  I will be cleaning this a bit more tonight and ask Nils to check for availability before putting the order.  As mentioned earlier...I WILL NOT DO BACK ORDERS.  All ordered items that are not available will be refunded (sorry).

Total participants : 27
Total ordered kits : 279
Rough total :  $5,000.00

<b>Emperor   </b>
22K-Rho 
  FP = 16
  RB = 10

Black TN 
  FP = 4
  RB = 8

Kit = 4
Bushing = 3
Drill Bit     
  15/32" = 0
  37/64" = 1
Tubes = 37

<b>Statesman   </b>
22K-Rho 
  FP = 5
  RB = 6

Black TN 
  FP  = 10
  RB = 10

Kit = 2

<b>Gentleman  </b> 
Rhodium 
  FP = 5
  RB = 10

10K 
  FP = 0
  RB = 17

TN 
  FP = 1
  RB = 10

Bushing = 3 

<b>Jr Statesman II </b>  
22K-Rho 
  FP = 10
  RB = 36
  Extra threaded end cap = 31

Black TN   
  FP = 4
  RB = 13
  Extra threaded end cap = 0

<b>Jr Gents II </b>
Rhodium 
  FP = 13
  RB = 28
  (smooth end cap = 15, threaded end cap = 26)

10K
  FP = 4
  RB = 15
  (smooth end cap = 0, threaded end cap = 19)

TN 
  FP = 7
  RB = 21
  (smooth end cap = 10, threaded end cap = 18)

Black TN 
  FP = 5
  RB = 11
  (smooth end cap = 11, threaded end cap = 5)

Kit = 5
Bushing = 6 
Drill Bit   
    12.5 = 3
     27/64"  = 0
Tubes  = 21


----------



## sptfr43

Dario, seems there may be a little confusion on my order.I was asking for smooth ends on all my kits and your totals don't seem to reflect that. could you please double check that? don't mean to cause extra work but the threaded ends do not appeal to me . thanks


----------



## Max

Hey Dario,

I have the same concern as Randy.  I ordered 6 Jr Gent II rollerballs (3 RHON, 2 TN, and 1 BLK TN) and wanted them all smooth ends (guess I called them tapered ends).  Could you check on mine also....sorry for the confusion...

Thanks,
-Max


----------



## Dario

Okay guys, I will do a general sweep...looks like I missed a lot on the end caps.  Hope that is all that I missed.[:I]

Thank you for the review.


----------



## Nolan

Dario,
Could you double check my ends also? I would like smooth on the Gents per my order. Sorry but I didnt put it after the cut and paste part it was at the bottom of my order. Off topic but did you get your vs jet yet?
Nolan


----------



## Dario

Guys,

Summary is revised and sent to Nils to review availability.  I will probably put the order in tomorrow or this weekend.

Nolan, yes got the baby...it is much heavier than I thought (which is good).

To those who spotted what I missed, thanks for the extra eyes!!! []


----------



## Dario

<b>Guys (and Gals),

I need a consensus on this. Apparently there is a problem with Jr. Statesman RB with Rhodium/Gold...they just sold out now. Threaded endcaps for these may be short too.

If those who ordered them is willing to wait, I will accept the back order BUT will ship your entire order ONLY AFTER the back ordered items reach me. Expected arrival of these items is late this month or early next month (2-3 weeks). Please note that while backordered items are shipped to me free....from me to you is not. Hope you understand.

THOSE WHO ORDERED JR STATESMAN RB in RHODIUM/GOLD... Please post or email me IF you are willing to wait. IF I don't hear from you by Sunday, I will cancel that part of your order.</b>

Thank you and sorry for the complication,


----------



## sptfr43

Dario, I can wait, I'll be out of town until at least then anyway. Let me know the extra shipping and I'll send that out when I get back. Thanks again


----------



## Dario

Randy, 

If you can wait then I'll put yours with the order...no need for extra shipping since I will hold your order here and ship them all at once.


----------



## kcordon

Dario,

I can wait.

Kevin


----------



## Max

I can wait too, Dario..

Thanks,
Max


----------



## Nolan

Dario,
I can wait.

Nolan


----------



## randbcrafts

No problem. I can wait too.


----------



## Trapshooter

Dario,

I can wait.


----------



## reed43

Dario

I will wait.


----------



## Peninhandrjg

Dario,
    Can I change them to ROdium/ti?..That's cool ..if not I cna wait.

Thanks


----------



## Dario

Order is placed with CSUSA.  I was told that the package will ship out tomorrow, except the Jr Statesman RB Rho/Gold and threaded end caps for those.

Randy, yours is revised to Rho/Ti and lots of extra tubes LOL.


----------



## Dario

BTW, who among the participants do glue ups and can use thin strips of wood or cut-offs?  If so, how thin/small can you use?  I have some that I can throw in your packages for free if you are interested.  Can't promise how nice they are but if interested just email me.


----------



## DocStram

Hey Dario,
I would appreciate it if you would throw some of the thin strips in with my kits. Thanks!


----------



## lwalden

I'm doing some experimenting, and would appreciate any thin strips you wanted to send my way. Thanks again-
Lyle




> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />BTW, who among the participants do glue ups and can use thin strips of wood or cut-offs?  If so, how thin/small can you use?  I have some that I can throw in your packages for free if you are interested.  Can't promise how nice they are but if interested just email me.


----------



## EasyGreasy

Please to 'thin strip me too'. Thanks. I am trying my hand at glueups but cutting straight lines on my BS is not as easy as it appears. But I guess that is a whole nuther subject. 

Cheers


----------



## Dario

Good news...bad news.

The good news, I received a HUGE (and heavy) box today from CSUSA.

The bad news, I can't open the box until Monday when I go home since I am out of town right now.

I guess I will be busy sorting, packing and shipping next week [].


----------



## jssmith3

I think your trying to drive some of us crazy Dario, I am waiting on pins and needles and you just made it worse []
Be careful getting home ok!  
Janet


----------



## Dario

Inventory done...looks okay except that I ordered short by 11 threaded end caps for Jr Estatesman 22K/Rho.

I contacted Nils and will see if I can get it.  Good this is only one person will be impacted if ever (sorry [B)]).

I started packing last night but it is VERY SLOW since some of the kits are not labelled individually (most came in packs of 10-28 and the label is on the big plastic only) so I am also making small labels for each...hope you guys can make out my handwriting.

After tonight, I will have to concentrate on my term papers and final exams for a week.  will try to mail as much as I can by Monday though.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Dario

Just an update.

Half of the orders are sorted and packed but NONE of them are sealed or mailed yet.  I don't want to open all packages later if I messed up.  Want to make sure everyone got their orders properly before I do (well atleast I'll try).  In most likelihood...all orders without backordered items will ship out Tuesday next week.

To those who don't know...this whole week is FIESTA in San Antonio.  I am off work tomorrow and zooming out of town in a few hours.  Meaning...no sorting, packing or mailing until Monday [].

Don't worry I will try to use the long weekend finishing some school papers and reviewing for my finals so when I come back, I will hopefully be full force towards finishing this group buy.

Hope this help others not to hold their breath and keep checking the mail LOL [].


----------



## reed43

Am I correct in thinking that the 22k jr statrsman rollerball are the back ordered items.  Reed


----------



## RogerGarrett

I hope a group buy through you becomes an option again soon.  I have a need to order multiple pen kits - especially fountain and rollerball kits of varying styles.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Dario

Reed,

You are correct.   The Jr Statesman RB In Rhodium/Gold was back ordered.  Those who didn't respond to my post on page 7 got cancelled.

Roger, Not sure if I will do this again.  As of now I am telling myself never again.  Then again I said the same thing after my first group buy []


----------



## Dario

Good news.

20 orders will be shipped via USPS Priority mail tomorrow.  Only 6 purchases with back orders will remain.

Those who have cancelled items, or who paid more for shipping will receive a refund check (sorry had to issue a personal check for each).  

If I missed anything please let me know.


----------



## LanceD

I appreciate all of the effort and hard work that went into this buy.
Thanks,
Lance


----------



## RogerGarrett

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Roger, Not sure if I will do this again.  As of now I am telling myself never again.  Then again I said the same thing after my first group buy []



Ha!  A person who does it again even when they say never again just can't resist! [][]

Let me know when the next one will be......[]

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Dario

UPDATE!  20 Group Buy packages went out today as promised.

Roger, don't hold your breath [}]


----------



## ncseeker

Dario,

Thanks for all your hard work on this.

Now..... can't wait to get the new goodies !!!


----------



## ncseeker

Dario,

     My stuff showed up today.  I can't believe how fast it came !!

     Again, thanks for all your work on this.  

     I can't wait to make my first Emperor.


----------



## Dario

Thanks for the update Mike.

<b>I would appreciate it if partipants post or email me that they got their package (either in perfect condition or not).  It will really help me get some peace of mind.</b>

Thank you


----------



## LanceD

Dario, received the package today.
Thank you,
Lance


----------



## lwalden

Got the nice little orange slip informing me the Postal Service is holding my package hostage..... frontal assault planned for tomorrow.



> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Thanks for the update Mike.
> 
> <b>I would appreciate it if partipants post or email me that they got their package (either in perfect condition or not).  It will really help me get some peace of mind.</b>
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Jim15

Dario,
  I received my package, and all is well. Thanks for the fast service and thanks for taking time to do this.

jim


----------



## hombre4

Got mine today. Thanks Dario.


----------



## turff49

Dario,
Got my package yesterday but didn't have any computer time last night. Everything was in great shape including the blanks I got from you and the thins. Thanks for all the hard work you put into this. Maybe one day I can return the favor. Brian


----------



## EasyGreasy

Gottit. Thanks. 

(we all stand up and do the wave for Dario)

THanks again   -Greasy


----------



## sptfr43

Hey Dario, any word on when the back ordered stuff will be in? The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Dario

Randy,

I'll email Nils tonight to check.  I think he said around the 15th but I am not certain.


----------



## reed43

Talking to them on 5-09-06 they said they are expected in on 5-19-06, I am refering to the 22k rollerballs Jr. statesman.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by sptfr43_
> <br />Hey Dario, any word on when the back ordered stuff will be in? The suspense is killing me.



Just got an email from Nils.  The kits just arrived at Salt Lake, Utah.  Still have to go through customs, etc. but should be out in a few days.  With CSUSA customer support, I am betting that I will receive those next week and ship the following day.  All packages are raedy...just waiting for the back orders so it will be quick.

Not promising anything but this group buy might be wrapped up by next week!


----------



## sptfr43

when oh when will it get here? my patience is wearing thin already


----------



## Dario

Last I emailed Nils (mid this week), he said the order is packed.  I am out of town since Friday and not sure if any delivery attempt was done this weekend.  The kits will be on the mail the following day after I receive them.

This is the very reason why I originally avoided handling back orders.  My apologies for the delay.


----------



## sptfr43

no problem. again let me say thanks and that I understand these things are beyond your control. my frustration is with csusa only.[]


----------



## reed43

what is the latest news on the bulk buy.  Reed


----------



## Dario

UPDATE:

The wait is over. []

The remaining back-ordered kits arrived this afternoon. They will be shipped out at noon tomorrow.


----------



## Dario

The last 6 packages were mailed today.  With luck all of you should receive your package this week.

If there is any problem(s)...please let me know asap.  If I don't hear from you until late next week, I am considering this group buy totally closed.

Thank you.


----------



## Nolan

Cool[] Thanks Dario.
Nolan


----------



## sptfr43

got my stuff today!! thank you


----------



## reed43

Got mine today A big thank You Dario.   Reed43


----------



## Nolan

Dario,
Got the order thanks alot for doing the group buy. I can only imagine the work involved. Thanks again and have a good holiday weekend.
Nolan


----------



## randbcrafts

Got my order the other day. Thanks again for all the work.


----------



## Trapshooter

got my package in the mail yesterday, thanks for doing the bulk buy.


----------

